# Varied species of Rotala macrandra



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

There are some newly imported species which are thought to be very similar to R.macrandra. 
This is the original one.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

R.macrandra forma variegates
Coming from the Oriental Farm of Singapore according to the Japanese book "The World's Waterplants" written by Yamasaki and Yamada (1994)


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

A narrow-leafed type of R.macrandra


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

A yellow-leafed type, possibly a new species, not a variety though I am not sure.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This is the newest varied species found in our market.
Of course the collection is not yet complete, there are at least two different coming from Japan which are not included in this page, but they are more similar to the original R.macrandra.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

The 'yellow-leafed' type is, if I am not mistaken, Rotala macrandra 'Green' grown under high light. The yellow narrow leaf variant is cute!!! Can we name it Rotala macrandra 'Green Narrow Leaf' (Rotala magenta 'Green')? :mrgreen:

Of the various variants of Rotala macrandra, Rotala macrandra 'Narrow Leaf' (Rotala magenta) is my favorite. Albeit reported to be difficult, my experience has not been so. It is one of the most vigorous and tolerant plant in my tanks. Requiring only moderate to strong light and CO2, this plant exhibits the deepest red coloration than any other plant that I know of. It also branches VERY prolifically and takes to harsh prunnings quite well. I currently have a dense stand of it, and every two weeks, I hack it to within 1.5" of the substrate line. So far, it has managed to come back time and time again. The only other R. macrandra variant that responds as well is IME Rotala macrandra 'Green'.

An interesting observation: for the past several months, my stand of Rotala macrandra 'Narrow Leaf' periodically puts out stems that sprout egg-shaped leaves that are about 1/3 the size of regular Rotala macrandra -- quite big and different from the more generic slender leaves shown in biker's photo above. I wonder what could trigger such a transformation? :?


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I believe the combination of containings of the ferterlizer and the parameters of the water could be the most influencial factor for it to grow like what you said.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Below is a photo of my _Rotala macrandra_ 'Green' (which I believe is the same as your "yellow-leafed type") grown under high light. Under less light, the leaves become more ovate and the reddish highlight is absent except in the youngest leaves. Nutrient levels play a lesser role at controlling color with this species IME than in other plants.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Trace Elements deficient Rotala macrandra, 100 uS TDS, 6.0 pH, 10 NO3, 0.1 PO4, 2.0 GH, 0.75 KH, 10 Ca, 3 Mg, 23 CO2, 4 Wpg NO, 130 gall, inert substrate. The pearling was not induced by water change.









Trace Elements deficient Rotala macrandra - edited. Easier then proper dosing


----------

